# Summer sausage



## boombostic (Mar 8, 2016)

Does anyone know the ph for summer sausage? I think it's 5.3 or lower. Am I correct on that?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope this helps...JJ

There is this from the USDA... http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...d-safety-technologies/summer-sausage-products

And this info... http://meathaccp.wisc.edu/validation/heat_treatment.html

Low-Temperature Cooking of Summer Sausage and Pepperoni
[h3]Summary:[/h3]
The increased acid in fermented products increases the effective kill of heating processing beyond what is found in non-fermented products such as wieners and bologna.  Along with the increased acidity, a low-temperature / longer-time heating process may produce a desired level of kill avoiding the need to apply higher temperatures.

Therefore these studies found that the following processes that would provide lethality and still maintain acceptable product quality.

*pH 5.0 Pepperoni *       

Heat to an internal product temperature of 145°F with no holding time required.
Heat to an internal product temperature of 128°F and hold for at least 60 minutes at that temperature or hotter.
*pH 5.0 Summer Sausage*

Heat to an internal product temperature of 130°F and hold for at least 30 minutes at that temperature or hotter.
*pH 4.6 Summer Sausage*

Heat to an internal product temperature of 130°F with no holding time required.


----------



## boombostic (Mar 10, 2016)

Thankyou, yes that confirms my thoughts. I appreciate you posting this.


----------

